# Alterações climáticas em Portugal e no mundo



## Brunomc (11 Ago 2009 às 00:05)

Para quem não viu hoje o jornal da noite da Sic aqui está o video do meteorologista Anthímio de Azevedo a comentar as alterações climáticas em Portugal e no mundo..

*O meteorologista Anthímio de Azevedo comenta as alterações climáticas em Portugal e no mundo *

http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/video/informacao/NoticiasVida/2009/8/o-meteorologista-anthimio-de-azevedo-comenta-as-alteracoes-climaticas-em-portugal-e-no-mundo.htm


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Ago 2009 às 00:25)

Só digo isto


----------



## vitamos (11 Ago 2009 às 11:36)

Eu vi ontem... e não sabia se havia de rir ou chorar... Eu já não faço nenhum comentário sobre o Anthímio de Azevedo hoje em dia. Prefiro reconhecer o grande homem da meteorologia que foi. Apenas isso.


EDIT: Pena terem cortado a parte final onde Anthímio fez a previsão do tempo para hoje referindo a  instabilidade no Norte e Centro e afirmou que sol só no Algarve... Perfeito


----------

